# Wine cellar door on craigslist



## sjo (Sep 25, 2010)

Anyone looking for a wine cellar door? Found this on craigslist.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/fuo/1973426671.html


----------



## Tom (Sep 25, 2010)

Be careful what kind of doors you use in cellars (basements). As there is alot more humidly in the "cellar" than in lets say a entrance door.


----------



## Woodbee (Sep 26, 2010)

The cellar doors that I have installed are made of clear heart redwood. Very stable wood that in time turns a beautiful silver. This certainly looks like redwood.
Brad


----------

